# Wohnhausautomatisierung mittels WAGO | Fragen zur Temperaturregelung



## Phoenix918 (10 Mai 2020)

Hallo Gemeinde,


  heute möchte ich mich mal mit meinem ersten Forenbeitrag zu Wort melden, bisher war ich hauptsächlich als stiller Mitleser aktiv gewesen.

  Aktuell bin ich gerade dabei ein altes Wohnhaus zu sanieren. Hierbei soll auch eine Hausautomatisierung zum Einsatz kommen. Nach längerem hin und her, ist meine Wahl auf eine Wago SPS gefallen. Mit den SPS Produkten der Fa. Wago habe ich bisher noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht, da im geschäftlichen Umfeld lediglich Siemens SPSen zum Einsatz kamen. Nachdem ich aber in CODESYS mal reinschnuppern konnte, denke ich, dass die Programmierung nach einer kleineren Einarbeitungszeit kein Problem darstellen sollte.


So nun erstmal zu meinem Vorhaben.
Ich möchte in meinem Haus folgende Dinge automatisieren (im ersten Schritt):

-        
Lichtsteuerung

-        Vereinzelt Steckdosen schaltbar

-        Verschiedene Szenen programmieren

-        Rolladensteuerung

-        Hoftorsteuerung

-        Temperaturregelung


Ich habe mir bereits Gedanken gemacht, wie ich alles über den Wago Controller steuern kann. Bei dem Thema Temperaturregelung bin ich mir jedoch noch etwas unschlüssig und wollte euch mal um Rat fragen.


Die einzelnen Räume im Haus sollen mit Radiatoren ausgestattet werden. Diese würde ich mittels Stellantriebe ausrüsten welche über die Wago angesteuert werden. Die Räume werde ich Uhrzeit- und Temperaturabhängig beheizen. Ein manueller Eingriff in die Temperaturregelung wäre ja prinzipiell über die Visu machbar. In einigen Räumen hätte ich jedoch gerne Temperaturregler mit welchem ich händisch in den Prozess eingreifen kann. Außerdem würde ich zusätzlich zur Temperatur gerne die Luftfeuchtigkeit im Raum erfassen.


Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage:


  Gibt es vernünftige Lösungen wie man das ausschließlich über die SPS lösen kann? Die Temperatur und Luftfeuchte könnte ja mittels Sensorik auf analoge Eingänge der SPS. Die Ansteuerung der Aktoren erfolgt durch die SPS. Wie könnte ich allerdings das manuelle Einstellen mittels Temperaturregler im Raum umsetzen?


  Sollte dies nicht möglich sein, ging meine Überlegung auch schon in die Richtung, ein Wago KNX Controller zu kaufen. Hier würde ich im Raum dann solche LCD-Displays vorsehen, an welchen ich die SOLL-Raumtemperatur angezeigt bekomme sowie die IST-Temperatur einstellen kann. Außerdem soll hierüber auch die Luftfeuchtigkeitsmessung und -anzeige erfolgen. Ich würde also lediglich die Sensorik für die Einzelraumregelung der Heizung über KNX laufen lassen. Dies hätte aber den Nachteil, dass ich mir für die paar Bedienteile extra ein KNX System aufbauen sowie die teure ETS Software erwerben müsste. Kennt hier jemand vielleicht auch alternativen zu KNX, mit welchen sich eine ähnliche Einzelraumregelung umsetzen lässt?


  Bezüglich Auswahl des Controllers bzw. der Programmiersoftware habe ich auch noch eine Frage. Mal angenommen ich würde auf die KNX Version verzichten, würde mir der Ethernet Controller 750-880 völlig ausreichen. Hier würde ich jedoch die e!cockpit Lizenz zusätzlich benötigen. Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit diese Controller anstatt mit e!cockpit weiterhin mit der kostenlosen CODESYS Software zu programmieren? Andernfalls würde ich mich für einen Starterkit, in dem Fall der PFC 100 (750-8100) mit Software entscheiden müssen. Würde ich allerdings den KNX Controller (750-889) im Starterkit erwerben, erhalte ich die Software WAGO I/O PRO. Kann man unabhängig vom Controller sowohl e!cockpit auch als WAGO I/O Pro zur Programmierung verwenden oder unterstützt nicht jede Software jeden Controller? 



  Vielen Dank bereits im Voraus für eure Unterstützung!



  Viele Grüße


----------



## holgermaik (10 Mai 2020)

> Wie könnte ich allerdings das manuelle Einstellen mittels Temperaturregler im Raum umsetzen?


mit einem Raumbediengerät. z.B Thermokon thanos mit Modbus.



> oder unterstützt nicht jede Software jeden Controller?


also die 750-8xx werden mit WAGO I/O PRO programmiert. Dies setzt auf Codesys 2.3 auf. kostenloses Codesys 2.3 geht hier nicht. 

die PFC 750-8xxx können entweder mit WAGO I/O PRO, e!cockpit oder reinem Codesys 3.5 mit entsprechender Runtime programmiert werden.


----------



## Phoenix918 (13 Mai 2020)

> mit einem Raumbediengerät. z.B Thermokon thanos mit Modbus.



Danke für den Tipp, ich werde mich mal nach Modbusfähigen Geräten umschauen!




> also die 750-8xx werden mit WAGO I/O PRO programmiert. Dies setzt auf Codesys 2.3 auf. kostenloses Codesys 2.3 geht hier nicht.
> 
> die PFC 750-8xxx können entweder mit WAGO I/O PRO, e!cockpit oder reinem Codesys 3.5 mit entsprechender Runtime programmiert werden.



Eigentlich wollte ich ein Starterkit beziehen, da ich aktuell über keine e!cockpit Lizenz verfüge. 
Den 750-8100 gäbe es als Starterkit zu kaufen, den 750-8102 leider nicht. 
Wäre es sinnvoll, aufgrund des Starterkit, die 750-8100 zu kaufen und dann hierfür 2 Modbus Karten dazu (1x Raumbediengeräte und 1x Heizung)? Oder sollte die Entscheidung von vornerein Richtung 750-8102 gehen?


----------



## ADS_0x1 (14 Mai 2020)

BE-GT2TS.01





holgermaik schrieb:


> mit einem Raumbediengerät. z.B Thermokon thanos mit Modbus.
> 
> 
> also die 750-8xx werden mit WAGO I/O PRO programmiert. Dies setzt auf Codesys 2.3 auf. kostenloses Codesys 2.3 geht hier nicht.
> ...



Die Teile sind cool, aber wenn ich das über die Räume hochrechne, dann ist das ganz schön teuer. Da kommt man ab Raumzahl X günstiger weg, wenn man sich ne KNX Klemme und ein Raumbediengerät für KNX holt - und eine ETS Lizenz. Müsstest du dir mal ne Kostenschätzung in einer Excel-Tabelle aufziehen.

Bspw.:

1 x KNX Klemme 753-646 ( ~ 300 €)
1 x ETS Lizenz (~1.000 € ohne Rabatt, ~600 € mit Rabatt, bis zu einer bestimmten Anzahl geht auch die kleine Lizenz ETS Lite 200 €)

je Raum:

MDT SCN-RT1GS.01 (~130 €)
oder
MDT BE-GT2TS.01 (~140 €)
oder
SIEMENS 5WG1227-2AB11 (~200€)
oder
Gira 514200 (~200 €)
oder
Hager 80440100 (~180€)

Dazu käme noch eine Schnittstelle zum Programmieren (IP Gateway bspw. ~150€) und eine Spannungsversorgung (ebenfalls um die 150€). 

Wenn ich heute nochmal bauen würde, würde ich diese Kombi aus KNX und SPS integrieren.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (14 Mai 2020)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe auch die Thermokon Geräte an einem PFC200 schon seit längerem im Betrieb. Früher in Codesys V2.3 und nun in eCockpit.
Die Thanos Geräte sind natürlich optisch schon ansprechend, allerdings wie schon gesagt nicht gerade billig.
Seit Ende 2019 gibt es auch das Thermokon Novos Touch sowie das Thanos EVO, die optisch noch mehr hergeben und auch CO2 und VOC (Luftqualität) messen können.
Seit dem neuen Release von WAGO sind diese auch in der WAGOAppSolThermokon mit implementiert.
Es gibt allerdings auch günstigere von Thermokon wie z.B. das WRF06. 
Wie gesagt, ich bin ich begeistert von den Geräten.

VG
NSN


----------



## Phoenix918 (25 Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!



> Bspw.:
> 
> 1 x KNX Klemme 753-646 ( ~ 300 €)
> 1 x ETS Lizenz (~1.000 € ohne Rabatt, ~600 € mit Rabatt, bis zu einer  bestimmten Anzahl geht auch die kleine Lizenz ETS Lite 200 €)



Das Thema SPS mit KNX ist aufjedenfall ne interessante Kombi. Hatte mich damit auch schon beschäftigt. Für die 2-3 Raumbediengeräte, ist mir jedoch der Aufwand einfach zu groß. Bei KNX hast auch den Nachteil, wenn in ein paar Jahren der Sensor oder Aktor über den Jordan gehen sollte und ich muss mir ein neues Bauteil besorgen, sind diese häufig nur mit der aktuelle ETS programmierbar. Das heißt ich hätte wieder weitere Kosten für die Software etc.



> Es gibt allerdings auch günstigere von Thermokon wie z.B. das WRF06.
> Wie gesagt, ich bin ich begeistert von den Geräten.



Da ich eigentlich nur 3 Schlafräume mit solchen Raumbediengeräten ausstatten möchte, wäre das über Modbus definitiv ne gute Variante!
Ich muss mir die Modelle mal genauer betrachten. Mir geht es eigentlich auch "nur" um ein Bauteil welches IST-Temperatur und -Feuchte erfasst, sowie die SOLL-Temperatur verändern kann. Zusätzliche Steuerung der Beleuchtung über ein Bediengerät möchte ich nicht.

In den Räumen mit Fußbodenheizung möchte ich lediglich die Temperatur sowie die Feuchte erfassen. Bei Bedarf würde ich die Regelung über die Visu vornehmen. Eine FBH sollte jedoch nach einmaligem einstellen konstant durchlaufen können.

Kann jemand vernünftige Temperatur- und Feuchte Fühler empfehlen? Hier bin ich offen, ob dies über MODBUS oder ne AI-Karte abgewickelt wird.

Viele Grüße


----------



## mc161 (24 Juni 2022)

Hallo,
kurze Zwischenfrage, warum willst Du die Raumfeuchte erfassen ? 
Netter Gimmick, was hast damit vor ?
Grüsse


----------

